# Steering play



## Howie1961 (Jan 3, 2022)

I have a 2310 long tractor and the steering wheel will go from 8 o'clock to 4 o'clock before it will even attempt to turn the wheels. Any ideas on how to fix the problem?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Howie, welcome to the forum. 

Is the play in the steering gearbox or slop in the steering linkage, or both?

Does the steering wheel shaft rise when turned in one direction and fall when turned in the opposite direction? If so, the shaft bearings are probably worn out.


----------

